# Smoking Polish sausage



## fire in the hole (May 6, 2012)

I just finished mixing and making a small batch of polish sausage. I did not use any cure #1 and now I would like to smoke them. I'm sure I've seen some recomendations on how much heat and how fast to smoke them.........but can't remember what that info was. Can someone enlighten me..........or am I way off base here.

Thanks..........gary


----------



## boykjo (May 7, 2012)

Hey gary, hot smoke them at 180 to 225. Just as long as they get to 140 degrees internal temp in 4 hrs you'll be fine.

Joe


----------



## africanmeat (May 7, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Hey gary, hot smoke them at 180 to 225. Just as long as they get to 140 degrees internal temp in 4 hrs you'll be fine.
> 
> Joe


yup Joe knows this game


----------



## fire in the hole (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## steve k (May 7, 2012)

Safety wise, you're going to be ok at the temperatures discussed above.  However, I think those temperatures are going to dry your sausage out.  I'd do your next batch with the Prauge powder and smoke it slowly at smoker temperatures of 100 to dry for the first hour, put wood in, and smoke at about 125 to 130 until internal temperature of the sausage is 100 F.  Slowly increase temperature to 170 to 190,  bringing internal temperature of sausage to 158 over 6 to 8 hours.  Sausage stays moist, fat doesn't melt.  Flavor wonderful and not burnt, result looks professional. Shower with cold water for 10 minutes after removal keeps casings from shriveling.


----------

